# Birgit Langer (Fernando Express) fast Busen oops 2x



## General (8 Okt. 2009)




----------



## saviola (8 Okt. 2009)

ist doch ein schöner Anblick,besten Dank.:thumbup:


----------



## paul77 (8 Okt. 2009)

thx


----------



## dauphin (9 Okt. 2009)

ganz tolle Bilder, danke dafür


----------



## cam1003000 (9 Okt. 2009)

Danke für die netten Pics :thx:


----------



## wgrw3 (10 Okt. 2009)

Habe sie vor 15 Jahren mal live gesehen, Danke.


----------



## gaertner23 (11 Okt. 2009)

:thumbup:netter Einblick, Danke dafür.


----------



## Pascale (11 Okt. 2009)

Ui! Genial!


----------



## schlaubi (13 Okt. 2009)

super, Danke


----------



## neman64 (13 Okt. 2009)

:thx: für diesen tollen Anblick


----------



## baphomet (14 Okt. 2009)

danke für birgit!


----------



## murky555 (27 Mai 2010)

nicht schlecht


----------



## Pimpo (27 Mai 2010)

dankeschöön


----------



## jcfnb (28 Mai 2010)

toller anblick


----------



## Aladin2807 (22 Aug. 2010)

General schrieb:


>



Wow was für eine süße maus! hat jemand mehr vor ihr oder vieleicht eine seite wo man mehr erfährt von ihr?

Und danke nochmal für die heißen Bilder


----------



## Weltenbummler (23 Aug. 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder von Frau Langer.


----------



## Punisher (26 Aug. 2010)

nicht schlecht Herr Specht


----------



## leech47 (5 Sep. 2010)

Tiefer, Baby!


----------



## intelfreak88 (6 Sep. 2010)

toll


----------



## Rohrspatz (9 Sep. 2010)

wow geil


----------



## guppyc (10 Sep. 2010)

nur weiter so


----------



## G3GTSp (20 Okt. 2011)

klasse einblicke bei Birgit,danke


----------



## schlaubi (23 Okt. 2011)

tolle Frau, tolle Sängerin, leider nur fast oops.

Danke


----------



## Spezi30 (23 Okt. 2011)

schlaubi schrieb:


> tolle Frau, tolle Sängerin, leider nur fast oops.
> 
> Danke



son Quatsch, das machts doch gerade aus. Es gibt doch nix aufregenderes als dezente Erotik, oder? Habt ihr alle keine Phantasie leute?


----------



## funnyboy (24 Okt. 2011)

not bad, eher sehr schön!!!!!!


----------



## Fitzemann (18 März 2012)

General schrieb:


>



Schöner Einblick,hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## ayka1 (21 März 2012)

2 tolle bilder von der schönen Birgit.


----------

